# Damasko DC82 Si



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

Dear all,

I am not going to ask if this is possible, because I already know the answer; it is.

I have been in contact with Damasko for a while now to create what would be to me the ultimate (tool) watch. Their DC82 suited my needs almost perfectly. The ice hardened case, sapphire crystal, 43mm case+bezel size, the center mounted chrono, no subdials, date window... Amazing stuff. But... I wanted to up the ante and get the Si system in this watch too. It took some back and forth and some persuasion, but Damasko is making the first DC8x with the Si system for me as we speak!

I specifically asked permission to mention this (permission was given). I'm absolutely not active on this forum but I thought that it would be very interesting to see if Damasko could do it and if so, what the upcharge would be (in the grand scheme of this watch: very, very doable!).

It will take +- 16 weeks to complete this watch. I am very familiar with custom work (boots, coats, guitars, amplifiers) so waiting is not new to me. I will keep you all appraised of the progress.

Oh, I'll explain my reasons as to why I asked for the Si system and chose the DC82!

In my line of work, I need to time processes very regularly and I don't have the time to grab my phone. I also don't have the real estate on my hands to wear a watch AND a stopwatch/chronograph so it had to be an all in 1. I also need to see the time plus elapsed time in 1 glance, so no bi or tri compax designs for me. I needed a watch that could withstand the abrasives I work with that will just fly everywhere in the room (fine glassbubbles, grits of sandpaper). And it had to be anti-magnetic. I don't know of a watch that ticks all those boxes except a DC82 Si. And I'm very, very happy that Damasko was happy to oblige.

Damasko's customer support so far is stellar.
*_*
EDIT 3.5.2021

I got the watch in today. I want to thank everybody at Damasko for the amazing customer service for having made this possible. This is a truly unique watch but from the outside, it's just a normal DC82. I don't know if this will be my daily watch, to be honest, because it is a bit small for my taste but I don't care. I love this watch already. I felt that 'click' bond immediately. But what thread is acceptable without photos? None. So, here goes. I juxtaposed this against my new Oris Pro Diver, which is 8mm larger.

What I love: 
*The movement is a work of art. 
*The bezel is SO...SMOOTH!!!! No play whatsoever. 
*I love the cleanliness of the dial. 
*I love how solid the bracelet feels. Super-comfortable but very solid. The hex-screws really aid in this. 
*I love the feel of the crown. Solid yet smooth. 
*The high gloss box looks beautiful. 
Seriously, this is more than 'just' a modded 7750/SW500 (not sure which to be honest). This feels like an upgrade all across the board. Of course, I can only feel the crown and stem movement and I can't look inside but I suppose that 'feel' is the best I can get right now.

What I dislike: 
*I am finding it challenging to fine-tune the bracelet to my desired length. It's either just a touch too short or a touch too long. Frankly, this is my gripe with bracelets in general but I prefer bracelets over straps (in terms of looks and feel) so I'll just tinker a bit. Even my Oris and Sinn aren't perfect; but then, what watch is? 
*I want this watch to be larger. 43mm is just too small for my taste but I suppose I'll have to learn to live with that. 
*That clasp is SOLID. Like, seriously. Solid. Quite difficult to take off the watch. 
*The chrono second hand isn't perfectly aligned with the hour marker. 
That's it. Really, what 'dislikes' am I talking about? Am I kidding? This watch is amazing. I now own 9 watches of which just 3 quartz. Now... what to save up for next? IWC Big Pilot Titanium? Grand Seiko? Original B-Uhr? New guitar amplifiers?

Or play outfield and save up to migrate to where my loved one lives? It's just 10,000km away and I 'only' possess 78 guitars. How expensive could that be.


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow...that's fantastic! Looking forward to seeing the outcome...


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

If only I had known, when I ordered my DC86 last year...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Really cool. I look forward to updates.


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Is the Si movement completely different ? Can you simply replace the silicon spring in any of their movements?

I have a DC80 Left hand version being built now. 

My dream watch would be to combine all of Damasko and Sinn's technology into one super tool watch.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

TimeOnTarget said:


> I have a DC80 Left hand version being built now.


Same here, ordered only 9 days ago...


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

I understood that it's not just a silicon balancd wheel and spring but that there is more involved to it. 

Oh, and I already own a Sinn EZM10 Testaf 😁❤ 

The tegiment tech is congruent with the ice hardened case.

The dehumidifing system is unique to Sinn. 

Diapal, same. But Damasko has their own version of lubricant free escapement if memory serves. 

I think it's more fun to have 2 watches that are similar yet very different.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Very excited to see the final product! 

Are we there yet? Has it been 16 weeks yet? It feels like it!


----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

This sounds like a cool project indeed, props to Damasko and to orpheo - what is your line of work, by the way? The description is intriguing.


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

I work as a guitar maker, so I deal with epoxies, polyester and other resins that are on a sensitive curve  

The magnets are speakers and other items inside of a guitar.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

orpheo said:


> I work as a guitar maker, so I deal with epoxies, polyester and other resins that are on a sensitive curve
> 
> The magnets are speakers and other items inside of a guitar.


Maybe you should post some guitar with watch photos.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## glassjawTX (Feb 7, 2019)

Oh wow this is awesome! Congrats on the upcoming watch. Cant wait to see some photos of it.


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

Very cool. Gotta love Damasko! Can't wait to see the finished watch.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Very nice to hear about Damasko customizing a watch for you. Looking forward to your initial impressions and pics when it arrives.


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

rationaltime said:


> Maybe you should post some guitar with watch photos.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


I am a poor photographer Haha! But I will try. I would love to mix watches and guitars.


----------



## Waqar Akram (Jul 27, 2020)

Sounds really interesting, you mind sharing the price if that has been agreed with Damasko. Just wondering how much of a hole it will put into one’s pocket on top of already premium but justified Damasko price.


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

Significantly less than the bracelet! All in all, the DC82 Si was less than the sinn EZM10 Testaf by quite a margin.


----------



## Waqar Akram (Jul 27, 2020)

Would you know if Damasko has retired or stopped the production of 3 hand base model with rotating bezel. I was eyeing for those with a bracelet but then it’s gone from their website. Moreover majority suggests go for omega or any other Swiss entry level luxury rather putting that much towards a German watch, I am confused like anything. Poor me, heart says Damasko and brain says Omega - guys any guidance


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Waqar Akram said:


> Would you know if Damasko has retired or stopped the production of 3 hand base model with rotating bezel. I was eyeing for those with a bracelet but then it's gone from their website. Moreover majority suggests go for omega or any other Swiss entry level luxury rather putting that much towards a German watch, I am confused like anything. Poor me, heart says Damasko and brain says Omega - guys any guidance


Perhaps start a new thread with these questions rather than piggybacking on something so specific?


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

I heard they couldnt get enough Si systems for general sales but that I could custom order one. 


I dont have ANY watch from swatch group. I have issues already with ETA but these are so heavily modified, they're more Sinn or damasko than ETA so that I can handle. 


I just.... dont like conglomerate brands. I recognize their need and their place in the market! But I choose independence If i can. So. No omega.


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

Nah that's cool by me. Think it helps the discussion about Si within Damasko's offering.


----------



## Waqar Akram (Jul 27, 2020)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Perhaps start a new thread with these questions rather than piggybacking on something so specific?


Fair point, it's literally my third post on the forum. Not sure if I can start a new post. But let me try. Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Waqar Akram said:


> Fair point, it's literally my third post on the forum. Not sure if I can start a new post. But let me try. Thanks for your suggestion


You'll get more responses - there's always a lively debate between those who opt for more established brands like Omega and those who prefer German "upstarts" like Sinn and Damasko. Best of luck!


----------



## Waqar Akram (Jul 27, 2020)

orpheo said:


> I heard they couldnt get enough Si systems for general sales but that I could custom order one.
> 
> I dont have ANY watch from swatch group. I have issues already with ETA but these are so heavily modified, they're more Sinn or damasko than ETA so that I can handle.
> 
> I just.... dont like conglomerate brands. I recognize their need and their place in the market! But I choose independence If i can. So. No omega.


Thanks mate for a more open approach towards making forum a cool and friendly place. I certainly understand your point about omega and I share the same opinion. I am planning to drive to Damasko, if they r open for visits to check the size on my wrist and maybe a more in person discussion can spin up something nice and custom for me.


----------



## Waqar Akram (Jul 27, 2020)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> You'll get more responses - there's always a lively debate between those who opt for more established brands like Omega and those who prefer German "upstarts" like Sinn and Damasko. Best of luck!


Thanks, will do


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

Very cool you were able to satisfy your very specific needs with Damasko. Looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

I was asked here somewhere what the Si system includes. Well... Here goes!


Damasko oscillating system - regulated in 5 positions
Silicone balance spring
Balance wheel
Mass weights
Reinforced barrel
Balance bridge
Ceramic rotor bearings.
Chrono grade movement


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

orpheo said:


> I was asked here somewhere what the Si system includes. Well... Here goes!
> 
> 
> Damasko oscillating system - regulated in 5 positions
> ...


Haha, I'm only just diving into this now!

A balance bridge: nice. I think for a watch that has to withstand even the harshest conditions, a balance bridge is absolutely necessary. I've written about balance bridges over balance cocks before. It's I believe one of the reasons why Rolex movements are so robust!

Reinforced barrel: I don't know what that for benefit yields

Mass weights: idem.

Ceramic rotor bearings: yeah, I just like the sound of this, haha! I hope this will eliminate some of the noise associated with the 7750 rotor?

Chrono grade movement: ah, nice added bonus.

All in all, this will be even more to my liking than what it originally already was!


----------



## Moonstarer (Dec 2, 2020)

orpheo, I think you made excellent choise, having your watch equipped with Damasko SI technology.
I had 2 Si watches from Damasko and the movement was just perfect.
I am also looking forward to see pics of the watch + guitars


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

OK, I'll try to find a way to combine those two!


----------



## Patrick B. (Oct 9, 2019)

That’s amazing, maybe a thing I will consider when pulling the trigger. Quick question: does the DC82 not have the faraday cage and hence a complete magnetic protection?


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

Patrick B. said:


> That's amazing, maybe a thing I will consider when pulling the trigger. Quick question: does the DC82 not have the faraday cage and hence a complete magnetic protection?


A Faraday cage helps against EM fields and yes, EM fields and magnetic fields are closely linked but not entirely. I work with Faraday cages for my work as well and believe me...a Faraday cage on such a tiny scale has little (no) effect on the magnets I work with. So what is being done is find materials that don't respond to magnets, at all, such as the silicon spring/balance or in conventional watches, the Nivarox spring for example. Nivarox as well as silicon aren't just just less (to not) perceptable to magnetic fields but also temperature changes.






Nivarox - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Rolex has their own balance spring, by the way, called Parachrom Blu.


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you for creating this thread! Knowing this is possible is ideal to commemorate an upcomimg milestone.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

I love the look of the watch. I'd like it better without the date for this particular design. Just personal preference... plus I wouldn't have to re-set it at the end of every month that's shy of 31 days.  

Just so I understand the functions... the little airplane hand is the one that counts the minutes, right? 

And, no running seconds for the time? 

I love the green. I normally like orange. But, everyone does orange. The green is different and striking.


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

DC80 is the version without date. Indeed, the DC80/82 has no running seconds, but the DC86 does as a subdial (along with 24hr time (AM/PM really) & elapsed chronograph hours).

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

No running seconds is a bit of a pickle, I'm no fan of that but I wanted something without subdials to off-set it against my Sinn EZM10 Testaf, but no date? No. That's too much. Only my Laco B-Uhr gets to go without a date because it is a 45mm replica of the original (yeah yeah it's an automatic, not a handwind...). 

I opted for all white, by the way. I want it to look a bit like a diver from a distance. But... it's not! 

What is the saying again? "Just one more watch"? For me, it's 4 more. An original B-Uhr, IWC Big Pilot titanium, Grand Seiko Snowflake, JLC Master Calendar Chronograph. I'm trying to get two a year... But the Jaeger? That will take a while.


----------



## Brian111 (Mar 4, 2021)

Very exciting to see the first DC82 Si coming to life! Will it be engraved "DC82Si" on the caseback? Will you take a 0000 serial number?


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

Brian111 said:


> Very exciting to see the first DC82 Si coming to life! Will it be engraved "DC82Si" on the caseback? Will you take a 0000 serial number?


I have no idea, on both accounts!

Just 8 more weeks to go!

Q2 of 2021 is shaping up to be much better for me than Q2 2020.


----------



## Waqar Akram (Jul 27, 2020)

Wear it in good health, once you get hold of the watch.

Cheers.


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Sweet! What a cool project. I love how flexible and accommodating demasko is


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

I just got word that my watch is to be completed this week!


----------



## reemas (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking forward to some pics! What kind of strap/bracelet are you planning to use?


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

reemas said:


> Looking forward to some pics! What kind of strap/bracelet are you planning to use?


It should be out for delivery tomorrow!!!!!!

I am going to use the Damasko manufacture bracelet. I mean, everything is already not-cheap (didn't wanna say expensive because compared to other German brands, this is cheap but effectively, it's not haha) but I might swap it out in due time for a Flieger-style leather strap. But I rarely swap straps/bracelets.


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

I edited the first post of this thread to reflect the current situation. 

TL;DR: DAMASKO IS AWESOME. And I want another one like this. Why? No reason. Perhaps if they can alter the dial, perhaps? But that's just because I love this piece. It's SO... CLEAN.


----------



## JackAction (Jul 9, 2019)

Where‘ this S1 Dc pic?


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

First post buddy.


----------



## JackAction (Jul 9, 2019)

orpheo said:


> First post buddy.


sneaky. Looks awesome. still Waiting on mine to finish.


----------



## reemas (Nov 24, 2008)

JackAction said:


> sneaky. Looks awesome. still Waiting on mine to finish.


What did you get that you're waiting on?


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

JackAction said:


> sneaky. Looks awesome. still Waiting on mine to finish.


In post #44 I say that I edited the first post. When people go into the thread they see the pics in the opening post instead of having to look for photos. ☺


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

I asked Greg at WatchMann about doing the Si treatment on a DC 80. He said no. There is an issue with a parts supplier due to COVID, and Damasko won't consider a "special request" for the Si upgrade right now.


----------



## reemas (Nov 24, 2008)

Time Exposure said:


> I asked Greg at WatchMann about doing the Si treatment on a DC 80. He said no. There is an issue with a parts supplier due to COVID, and Damasko won't consider a "special request" for the Si upgrade right now.


I asked too and he said it's harder to service, requires special training and tools. Just FYI. What's the *practical* benefit to the Si mod?


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yet...I have one. I ordered it in January. Perhaps I got lucky.


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

Practical? 

Balance bridge makes it even more shock proof. 

Silicon makes it even less susceptible to magnetic fields (which is great for me in my line of work). 

Longer intervals for service. 

Quieter rotor due to ceramic ball bearings. 



Mind you. It's not just the silicon balance spring and wheel. It's much more.


----------



## JackAction (Jul 9, 2019)

orpheo said:


> First post buddy.





orpheo said:


> In post #44 I say that I edited the first post. When people go into the thread they see the pics in the opening post instead of having to look for photos. ☺


right, I was just clicking last page this past 4weeks.


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

Congratulations! It looks as awesome as all DC82s but has the extra protection of the upgrades. 

The bracelet is phenomenal from a design and engineering perspective but yep, fit can be an issue. They've been exploring a micro adjustable clasp for some time, so maybe someday. I have switched to an elastic Mankey Hook Strap, which makes the relatively heavy DC82 feel very secure on the wrist.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

Lemon328i said:


> Congratulations! It looks as awesome as all DC82s but has the extra protection of the upgrades.
> 
> The bracelet is phenomenal from a design and engineering perspective but yep, fit can be an issue. They've been exploring a micro adjustable clasp for some time, so maybe someday. I have switched to an elastic Mankey Hook Strap, which makes the relatively heavy DC82 feel very secure on the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


It's funny but I don't wear this watch all that often. It is super-rare and I don't like to wear the super-rarities in my collection. Which is a shame but every time I strap it on, I'm like "hell yeahhhh!!". However, and this is one of the biggest reasons why I'm not wearing this that often: it's just 42 millimeters. So tiny for my eyes. I'm having a really hard time with anything under 45mm and in that regard, the Damasko is a fail. The watch is amazing. I just like bigger.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

orpheo said:


> It's funny but I don't wear this watch all that often. It is super-rare and I don't like to wear the super-rarities in my collection. Which is a shame but every time I strap it on, I'm like "hell yeahhhh!!". However, and this is one of the biggest reasons why I'm not wearing this that often: it's just 42 millimeters. So tiny for my eyes. I'm having a really hard time with anything under 45mm and in that regard, the Damasko is a fail. The watch is amazing. I just like bigger.


Take this with a pinch of salt, however I think your DC82 looks much better on your wrist than your Oris. I'd just keep wearing it for all occasions - it's built for anything, especially with your customisation.


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

njhinde said:


> Take this with a pinch of salt, however I think your DC82 looks much better on your wrist than your Oris. I'd just keep wearing it for all occasions - it's built for anything, especially with your customisation.


You are absolutely right with that last part. What looks right is of course a matter of taste, but that the dc82 is an amazing piece is not open for discussion in my opinion haha


----------



## JackAction (Jul 9, 2019)

reemas said:


> What did you get that you're waiting on?


Dc82: 1-12 bezel, yellow totalizer, sword hands. I hear Two more weeks to go.


----------



## md2495 (Feb 20, 2018)

Fantastic thread, thanks for sharing


----------

